# cute Idris



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

Just bonding with Idris


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Idis is such a cute little guy! I love his picture. He looks quite pleased with the head rub.*


----------



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

I think he rather enjoyed that one


----------

